
How Developers Stop Learning: Rise of the Expert Beginner - redhale
https://daedtech.com/how-developers-stop-learning-rise-of-the-expert-beginner
======
Multicomp
And now for something else to help make sure we never escape the Imposter
Syndrome. "What if my learned skills aren't _really_ down pat? Maybe I am an
imposter after all!"

An interesting article for sure; I don't know how to switch between erring on
the side of "keep yourself humble, don't fall into the trap of Expert
Beginner" as referenced in this article, vs. "don't have yet another
existential crisis, you are not an imposter and can do your job".

------
sharemywin
My frustration is so what if they're not an expert. You wouldn't hire a car
engineer if you just need someone to drive the car.

Don't get me wrong if you need your building the next google or something sure
go hire for it.

But, if your build a Saas or your core business isn't software, why?

What's the fascination with 10x developers since they probably need to switch
jobs constantly to get that 10x perspective.

Also, did you really need that bleeding edge tech when it fizzled out a year
later anyway.

